# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  مشخص نبودن گرایش های رشته مهندسی کامپیوتر تو دفترچه

## سفیدک

چرا تو دفترچه  گرایش های مهندسی کامپیوتر مشخص نشده مثلا ننوشته که مهندسی  کامپیوتر سخت افزار یا نرم افزار  فقط نوشته مهندسی کامپیوتر چرا؟

----------


## gigabyte2052

> چرا تو دفترچه  گرایش های مهندسی کامپیوتر مشخص نشده مثلا ننوشته که مهندسی  کامپیوتر سخت افزار یا نرم افزار  فقط نوشته مهندسی کامپیوتر چرا؟


سلام این گرایش ا های این رشته تفاوت زیادی با هم ندارن نرم افزار سخت افزار و حتی با فناوری اطلاعات که ی رشته دیگس کلی مشترک دارن و واحد های متفاوتشون به 20 عدد هم نمیرسه ...

احتمالا گرایشاشون رو به ارشد منتقل کردن  چون گرایش در کارشناسی وقتی دانشچجو چیزی از رشته نمیدونه کاره عبثیه

----------


## ArsalanSe

> چرا تو دفترچه  گرایش های مهندسی کامپیوتر مشخص نشده مثلا ننوشته که مهندسی  کامپیوتر سخت افزار یا نرم افزار  فقط نوشته مهندسی کامپیوتر چرا؟


*تو انجمن بود:
تجمیع رشته کامپیوتر

مکتبخونه

بنا به نیاز کشور در مقطع کارشناسی شما به عنوان مهندس کامپیوتر باید از  همه سه گرایش معلومات داشته باشی (و در این مقطع واحد های درسی از هر سه  گرایش هست!) و بعد از این مقطع میتونید برای ارشد تخصصی یک گرایش رو انتخاب  کنید...

------------------------------------

مگه تجربی ها میتونن رشته های مهندسی انتخاب کنن؟!
*

----------


## سفیدک

صد درصد مطمئنی؟
یعنی مین که مهندسی کامپیوتر رو انتخاب کنه کافیه؟
تو ارشد باید گرایش انتخاب کنه؟

----------


## سفیدک

گفتم که برا داداشم پرسیدم

----------


## مسیح

> چرا تو دفترچه  گرایش های مهندسی کامپیوتر مشخص نشده مثلا ننوشته که مهندسی  کامپیوتر سخت افزار یا نرم افزار  فقط نوشته مهندسی کامپیوتر چرا؟


شما انتخاب میکنید کامپیوتر رو و وقتی وارد ترم 5 میشید گرایشتون رو مشخص میکنید.

----------


## mamad.hny

> سلام این گرایش ا های این رشته تفاوت زیادی با هم ندارن نرم افزار سخت افزار و حتی با فناوری اطلاعات که ی رشته دیگس کلی مشترک دارن و واحد های متفاوتشون به 20 عدد هم نمیرسه ...
> 
> احتمالا گرایشاشون رو به ارشد منتقل کردن  چون گرایش در کارشناسی وقتی دانشچجو چیزی از رشته نمیدونه کاره عبثیه


فناوری اطلاعات یه رشته دیگس؟  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## gigabyte2052

> فناوری اطلاعات یه رشته دیگس؟


اشتباه کردم گویا  
یکی از گرایش های مهندسی کامپیوتره

دروس فناوری اطلاعات بیشتر به رشته مدیریت گرایش داره

----------

